# Eigenes Logo entwerfen - wie am besten



## cami (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Also für einen neugegründeten Verein muss ich nun ein Logo erstellen. Ich denke ds Logo soll nur aus dem Namen des Vereins bestehen. Wie mach ich am besten und am einfachsten solche sachen

Photoshop oder muss ich zu Ilustrater wechseln
Gibts es relativ einfache Programme, bei welchen evt. diverse efekte usw. bereits vorgespeichert sind? Oder muss alles von Hand gemacht werden

Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## webfreak (23. Februar 2005)

http://www.designguide.at/ 

Auf dieser Seite findest du einige Infos zum Thema!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Februar 2005)

Der Gimp hat einige lustige Plug-Ins fuer solche Sachen.
Und das beste daran, das Programm kostet nix! Und gibt's sogar fuer Windows.


----------



## cami (23. Februar 2005)

Super - Danke für die schnellen Infos.
Werde das Programm ausprobieren.

Kennt jemand evt. gute Plugins für Photoshop?
Welche sinvol sind für ein Logo.

Grüsse
Cami


----------

